# TOTUGers April 2015 meeting.



## Roy&Eira (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Our next meeting is four weeks away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday April 12 2015
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. 

We need a presentation and/or topics for discussion at our meeting. 
I have a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
We need someone to provide refreshments. Eira and I will bring some white wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – TBD
3:30 – TBD. 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	


Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Mar 19, 2015)

See everyone there!

Dori


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2015)

bump for all canadian/northeastern timeshare owners!


----------



## stuandnancy (Apr 5, 2015)

*TOTUGers April 2015 meeting*

We didn't know there were TOTUGers.  Unfortunately we can't come as our son and family are arriving on the 12th.  Have fun. Stu and Nancy


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 7, 2015)

*TOTUGers meeting for April 12 - Cancelled*

We have had to cancel our TOTUGers meeting for April 12.
There were only 10 of us who could make it and we need at least 20 to cover the cost of the room.
We are planning our fall meeting for Sunday in late October or Early November2015. I hope that more of our members can attend on that date.


----------



## Dori (Apr 7, 2015)

See you in the fall!

Dori


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 13, 2015)

*Next Meeting*

HI TOTUGers,
We had to cancel our Spring meeting this Sunday.
Our next meeting is scheduled for November 1 2015.
Yours
Roy & Eira


----------



## Normita (Aug 25, 2015)

*To Tug meeting*

Is the November 1 meeting still happening?

Please let us know the location and time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2015)

appears so, here is an email I just got



> Our next meeting is a month away and will be at:-
> East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
> Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting.
> Date - Sunday November 1 2015
> ...


----------



## Dori (Oct 2, 2015)

See you all there!

Dori


----------

